# NETGEAR FA311 Problems



## turkishmonkey (Aug 3, 2006)

I just go a used computer from my friend and pretty much everything on it works fine excepth the NIC and when i try installing things. I use the Surf Board Motorola Modem. I tried using the USB connector instead of the Ethernet connector to access the internet but that doesn't work either. I've tried re-installing the NIC driver but like I said before... I'm having trouble installing things. If someone could help me out here that would be very much appreciated.

-Israel


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to tell us something about the system. What version/patch level of Windows? What are the indications in Device Manager for the NIC? After installing the NIC, do this:

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## turkishmonkey (Aug 3, 2006)

*err..*

well the thing is.. the driver that i have won't install.. i have XP and in my device manager nothing shows up...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, if you don't see the NIC at all in Device Manager, is there a yellow ? with an unknown network adapter? We need to know if Windows recognizes the hardware at all. If not, you have a hardware issue, perhaps a broken NIC? Have you tried it in a different PCI slot?


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/netgear-fa311.html
Make a folder and download the above driver to this new folder.
Unzip the new driver.

Control Panel, New Hardware Wizard, Network Adapters, Show All, Have Disk, and point at your new folder.


----------

